# Atlanta Field Trial



## mollyfetch (Oct 26, 2010)

Any info on callbacks in Open?


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

21 back to Open wb. Will update in a bit with #s.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Qual results:
1st 19
2nd 7
3rd 6
4th 13
RJ 14 River OH Jason Freeman
There were 2 JAMs, 

Congrats to all. Especially Jason Freeman and River on your 1st FT ribbon!


----------



## BlaineT (Jul 17, 2010)

Glen, you have any more info on the open from yesterday?


----------



## Robbie Coleman (Sep 10, 2009)

Congrats Jason. You've put in a ton of work with River and it's paid off.


----------



## Robbie Coleman (Sep 10, 2009)

Any updates on Callbacks?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

just got news one of my training buds justin allen and his dog juice won the derby! congrats justin and juice!!!


----------



## Scott Sutton (Jul 5, 2008)

Huge congrats bro! Glad you didn't scratch?!!!!


----------



## Down East (Dec 6, 2008)

Amateur callbacks to the 3rd series:
1,3,5,7,8,11,12,15,16,20,21,25,28,30,31,33,36,39,40,41,42,43,44


----------



## Ray Shanks (May 23, 2004)

Open
1st Ledford/Indy
2nd Parrish
3rd Diddier/Stella
4th Parrish
Don't remember jams


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Huge congratulations to Chris Ledford and Indi and Owner Darlene Houlihan on their Open Win! Go Indi Go Girl!!!
Also congratulations to Tommy Parrish and David/Stella !
Anyone know which of Tommy's dogs took 2nd and which took 4th?


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

A huge congratulations to Team Indi!


----------



## joeharris (Jul 12, 2009)

Way to go Indi, an amateur win and now a Open win as a two year old! We are real proud of that tiny,
whelping box bully!


----------



## Chad G (Oct 17, 2008)

Congratulations Juice and Justin!!! First Derby Win!


----------



## Down East (Dec 6, 2008)

Amateur callbacks to the 4th:
1,3,5,16,20,21,25,28,31,41,44


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Becky Mills said:


> A huge congratulations to Team Indi!


Darlene and Indi also won the Amateur...pretty darned good...especially considering she won't be 3 years old until late November.

Congratulations Darlene!


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Am results:
1St #5 Indy/Houlihan
2nd #44 Pow/Griffin
3rd #25 Chase/Parrish
4th #3 Lucy/Parrish
RJ #1 Gabby/Lewis
J #20 Charlotte/Clark
J #21 Salty/Flowers
J #28 Sister/Joiner
J #31 Blue/Goldstein
J #41 Willie/Pickering

Thanks to judges Tim and Nik and all who helped put on the trial.

Congrats to all!


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Huge Congratulations to all!!!

Special congrats to Indi and Darlene! Go Indi Go Girl!!!! 1st in Open, 1st in Am!


Also congratulations to Joana Lewis and Gabby with their Reserve Jam! Good job Joanna and Gabby!


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

2 BIG GIRL Blues in one weekend !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BIG CONGRADS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sue


----------

